# BlueJ Konsole leeren



## GalaxyWarrior (22. April 2005)

Hi,
ich bin absoluter Java Neuling. Ich habe mal angefangen in BlueJ zu Programmieren. Wenn ich nun ein System.out.print mache, dann kommt diese Ausgabe ja in einem neuen Fenster ( Konsole ). Aber solang ich nicht in der Konsole auf Optionen --> Konsole Löschen klicke, bleibt ja alles darin stehen, auch nach dem erneuten Compilieren. Aber das ist ja recht blöd. Gibt es da nicht einen Befehl, der die Konsole bei jedem Ausführen der Klasse die Konsole löscht?
Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## lukasaldersley (5. Mai 2018)

Für BlueJ: 
	
	
	



```
System.out.print('\u000C');
```
. Das funktioniert aber NUR für BlueJ


----------

